# Golden Smiles



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Tom and I were sitting here looking at all of the wonderful pictures of our golden children and thought that it might be beneficial for a "SMILING DOG" thread. Take it as therepy, a good laugh or just something to look at when you are feeling down.

This is OUR Ripley!
Now it's your turn!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is Honey


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

This is Izzy at 4 months of age.:wave:


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Ripley's Mom said:


> Tom and I were sitting here looking at all of the wonderful pictures of our golden children and thought that it might be beneficial for a "SMILING DOG" thread. Take it as therepy, a good laugh or just something to look at when you are feeling down.
> 
> This is OUR Ripley!
> Now it's your turn!


LOL!! Love this picture of Ripley! Made me smile for sure!


----------



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Bailey's smile.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

puppy smiles...


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Darby 








Kirby 








This was a nice idea!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

This is Tuff Dogs happy face


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy waiting for her mackeral dinner. Fish always makes her smile


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

Here is Buddy shortly after we got him.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

AlanK said:


> This is Tuff Dogs happy face


Tuff Dog is just toooooooooo cool!!!!


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

These are the only pictures that I have at work - Tucker (bridge kid) and Tanner


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

dulce on her 6 month birthday...









the picture says it all...









with mom when she was still a pup...









dulce and her nanny....she loves her so much...


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's two big smiles from Molly!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Here are a few pictures of Lucy's smile.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Lucy is a HAPPY girl!

I've always loved this one of Robbie.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I LOVE all these great pictures!

Here's our foster Sunny giving a great big happy smile last week.


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is Sunny's "Goofey" smile & Sunny's regular "pretty" smile.


----------



## asiacat (Jan 30, 2009)

those are all great pics.....here is maddison....


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

Gibby, an always happy (when not bored) puppy. 


at 5 weeks (at the breeder's):










at 7 weeks (at the breeder's):



















first day home:



















some more recent:


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Samantha Smiles..


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Plenty of Willow smiles!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Luke









Luke









Maggie









Tucker


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Heres Misty and Riley going for a walk in FL


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

A row of smiles!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

EvilNessCroft said:


> Here's two big smiles from Molly!


there are some brilliant pics on this thread, but this one really made me smile


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

this is sasha, she laughs loads when shes with her bessy friends, shes more somber at home


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

This was a great idea, I am so enjoying all the pictures.

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Finn smiling on his first Gotcha Day!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

here's Pudden's best mid-air smile


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

Pudden said:


> here's Pudden's best mid-air smile


 Oh my goodness! what a goofy doggie! SOOOOOOO cute : )


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

*More smiles*

Just love this thread makes you smile


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

couple more...the Pudden is happiest when she's in the air or receiving food :lol:.

The last pic is one of my favorites: it's her "will-you-put-away-that-stupid-camera-and-throw-my-frisbee"-smile


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

Pudden said:


> here's Pudden's best mid-air smile


OMG,what a character!!!!!!!


----------



## Alohaimee (Feb 15, 2009)

This was such a great idea!! My boys always seem to be smiling so it was hard to pick only a few!! The first one was Maximus just yesterday so his eyes are still goopy, then there is the Easter shot that makes me laugh so hard everytime I see it!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I love Selka's happy smile here: Then Gunnie and Selka again:


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Kylee is always smiling, here's one of her biggest.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

dannyra said:


> Kylee is always smiling, here's one of her biggest.



That's the kind of smile I get every day when I go home for lunch.


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

dannyra said:


> Kylee is always smiling, here's one of her biggest.


I think both of you have a very cute smile


----------



## dannyra (Aug 5, 2008)

Pudden said:


> I think both of you have a very cute smile


Why thank you.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Angie when we first got her










Katie before she died


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

*Smiling cause it's spring*










Crocketts smile


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Here are some Murphy and Kai smiles 

(I found alot.. sorry)


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

I WANT ANOTHER PUPPY NOW!!!! 
The thing is, if we do get another, we want to get "it" from the same breeder where we got Ripley, which means another drive to St. Louis. Maybe someday


----------



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

just spent an hour on the field until i got a good one of sasha smiling lol, think these are better than the ones i posted earlier


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

forgot I had this one.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Pudden said:


> here's Pudden's best mid-air smile


Pudden just cracks me up, does she ever have four feet on the ground? I think she's part kangaroo!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> A row of smiles!


And quite a row it is!


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

LOL I love the pup on the very end, left. He looks like he might barf!


----------



## Prov31 (Aug 16, 2006)

Excellent thread and adorable, happy pictures. Here are a couple pictures of Annie smiling. She brings so many smiles to us all day long.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

I never knew that goldens had such sweet smiles. Keep em coming!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

This was a great thread - really made my day! I'm going to try and figure out how to upload pics on here, and hopefully you'll get to see some of Skokie's beautiful smiles!


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

So many happy Golden smiles I thought I would add one more...

This is at Grand Mere State park on Lake Michigan, One of our favorite spots to go for a walk and swim.


----------



## LuckOfTheGold (Aug 1, 2008)

dont ya just love those golden smiles i love when my babies smile

here are some of hunter and hope


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*My golden smiles*

1)Hudson with a big smile
2) Asha and Hudson smiling
3) Happy Asha


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*great smiles*

Love this thread, some gorgeous happy smiles


----------



## Ripley's Mom (Apr 22, 2009)

This is Ripley when she was 14 weeks old in a Wal-Mart parking lot just outside fo Springfield, Missouri on the day we got her. Such a pretty baby.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

love these! both are from OBX last fall.


she was so happy to play on the beach & dunes










a big smile with daddy










she loves the beach!




















and, a few extra - her friend Bunker. they had a blast playing together.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

one more - a video of her smiling at the crazy wind we had one day


----------

